# Archived Items - Title Not Available



## bsdaiwa (Nov 28, 2010)

I am a new user of the Kindle and really love it. I have one small issue and I could use some help.
In the Archived Items there is a listing for The New Oxford American Dictionary at the same time that title is also listed on my home screen.
Can anyone tell me how I can remove the listing from the Archived area? It's just a small annoyance.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm, that's odd, it's the same on mine too. Normally once something's on the home screen it doesn't stay in the archive list. The only way to remove something from your archive is to go to your manage your kindle page and remove it permanently from your list of books there. But I wouldn't recommend that in this case as you wouldn't be able to reload it if anything happened to the copy on your Kindle. As you say, a small annoyance if you like things 'just so', but I think we'll just have to put up with it.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## wererat (Oct 1, 2010)

I had the same problem, so went on Amazon to "Manage Your Kindle"  --> "Your Orders" and deleted it from there, which removed it from the archived files on my Kindle.  I tried to download it first to be safe, but it seems to be an error on the Amazon end of things and was not downloadable anyway.

Kristin


----------



## bsdaiwa (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, deleted it from "Your Orders" worked.


----------

